# WW1 Sites



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi.
It's probably been covered before but I thought I'd ask anyway... we're off down south soon and wish to take in some of the WW1 sites and memorials on the way, any suggestions on what to see over a few day will be much appreciated.
Thanks.
Bd..


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

A good place to start would be the museum in Albert. Very interesting and also you can get lots of information about other memorial sites in the area. Possibly finish your trip by visiting Ypres and the Menin Gate.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Verdun. Whilst we remember the 800K or so Brits/Colonials who lost their lives on the Allies side in the 4 yrs of the war, it's easy to forget that 700k French troops were killed in just a few months around this area

http://www.ww1battlefields.co.uk/verdun.html

The "destroyed Villages" and Ossuary are particularly poignant


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Thiepval and Sere Road where the PALs battalions stepped off on the first day of the Somme are very moving along with Vimy Ridge and also Tyne Cot near Ypres again unbelieveable.
Regards
Mal


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Ypres Aire (campsite prices and facilities) is a good centre but might need booking in advance (automatic on line). The Menin gate ceremony is worth it but crowded. The cloth hall museum is particularly thought provoking. (allow several hours) I found the Vimy ridge Canadian memorial and the Newfoundland memorial particularly effective.

As suggested Verdun should not be missed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our little trip to Giverney got off to a late start as I developed 'Man-Flue' and had to delay by one day the off. 
Tuesday dawned gray and gloomy but off we were going. It then poured for the first hour into the trip and only eased up after we passed Caen. 
The 275 km to Giverney was religiously followed on Garmin. I was a little worried as the last few km were down farm tracks and peoples back lanes. But we arrived safe and sound a little after 3pm. 

The parking has changed slightly in as much as campers are not allowed in the car parks opposite the ticket office. I guess quite rightly as campers do have their own dedicated area of gravel roads and grass pitches beside the coach park. All clean, quiet and secure. 
This area could hold 50 campers parked with some consideration. As always there is one parked so taking 6 places and one that allows their dog, a great big Alsatian to poop just where and wherever it likes without ever attempting to pick up. 

It was nearly the end of the commercial day so we strolled up to the booking office about 4.30 pm and after only 5 mins bought our tickets for the next day. €9.50 each and no discounts for OAPs. 
A stroll round the few shops and buy a few postcards. A drink and some crap chips and back to the parking area. Sky was set up in minutes to keep up with UK news. 

First time we had slept in the van for 5 years. Oh gosh what difficulties. Going from a 5ft bed to a 4 ft bed. But we were warm enough and managed a good night till 7.15 am. the next morning. Then the fun started again with the shower. 
Ready by 9 and off to the entrance. Misty and overcast soon gave way to hazy sun and quite bright. 
We were nearly first into the gardens and taking pictures at every turn before the hoards came in and blocked the wonderful views. 
A quick underground passage and into the Water Gardens which are absolutely stunning. Apparently Monet had to get permission to alter the course of a small stream to create the lakes and tributaries that now reveal such wonderful and colourful watery glades. 
Well worth the entry fee even before we entered the house. The house is much as Monet left it. And looking at the ancient electrics nothing has been modernised since his death in 1926. 

Sadly it was all over by 11.30 after buying the necessary trinket and souvenir. Off now to the very respectable restaurant beside the Monet Museum. A brilliant meal in superb surroundings and not too expensive. 
The whole village is in reality a marvelous tourist trap and goldmine. Any resident with a frontage onto any road is not a shop selling high priced tack. 

After lunch we strolled in the very warm sunshine up the hill another 300 yds to the old Giverny church. Partly to see Monets family tomb and partly to see the memorial and grave of the Lancaster bomber crew who perished there in 1943 (I think). Very poignant and tranquil. 

The sun was belting down still at 4pm so I went back to the van and fired up the inverter to charge the depleted camera batteries and get the sky sat working again. Then sit out and sun ourselves in the evening warmth. 
A brisk walk back to the tourist office to use their Wi-Fi check mail only to find it was out of order and no idea when it might function again. 

Thursday bright and early we got ourselves together and left the site around 8.30. It was May 1, we needed to exchange an empty gas bottle so attempted to call into any supermarket we passed only to find every one closed. 
Sometime later when well on the way to Albert our next stop, we tried to find an open boulangerie. Nearly all were closed and we were almost at Albert before finding one that was actually open. Even then as it was 11.30 am they had almost sold out of everything and we had to be content with the last baguette and an enormous strawberry gateau. 

But the campsite Velodrome in Albert was excellent. Easy to find, easy access, well laid out and clean. We have chosen to stay maybe three or four nights. No one in the office afternoons so just pitch up and check in later. 
We chose a pitch near the office and found we could get Wi-Fi in the van. But getting a Sky signal took another day. They say there is only 3 amps power but we must have had 12 amps at times. 
Lots of Brits and Dutch campers. We found we were next to a couple \sue and Mike from Leicester who had spent three weeks in Spain and been robbed of their rucksack which had laptop, cameras and tablet in with all their pictures. Very sad and annoying but as always it could have been worse. 

First day in The Somme we managed to visit The Lochnagar Crater, The Franco/British Memorial at Thiepval, The Ulster Tower and the Canadian memorial Beaumont-Hamel, all chased by 4 or 6 coaches filled with kids. Yuck.!!! 
Then at the end of an exhausting touring day we managed some provisions shopping, new gas bottle and top up with fuel. 

Finally that evening we managed to get locked onto the Sky sat. So now we had Wi-Fi, Sky and all electric. 

Up early to say good by to the couple in the van next door who had been robbed in Spain. 
We walked into the local town of Albert as it has a museum and Saturday is market day. 
Sadly we never made the market as the museum is so good and informative. It's all subterranean and depicted through a maze of tunnels giving a real feel of 'trench warfare'. We surfaced close to midday and lunch was calling. So just enough time to peruse some pointless 'gift' shop and buy a baguette and back to the van for lunch. 

After lunch it was so sunny we decided to continue the cemetery route. So off to several British cemeteries and then onto various allies like Australian and Canadian cemeteries. We met a couple on bikes who seemed to have visited far more than us and were still going. They gave us some advice and where the next cemetery was. 

Back to the ranch about 5pm. and various neighbours had changed. Getting the hang of setting up and UK TV, internet and power all on in minutes. Poured the wine ready for another evening camper watching. 

Sunday we planned on visiting the little munitions train at Foissy. But to kill time in the morning we had been advised to visit a small but poignant cemetery by friends (mhf Tony). 
We arrived just as three coach loads of British school children also arrived. We parked in a corner of a field and walked up to the first cemetery. As the school group came up their guide/teacher, a retired Major was giving a very animated and clear commentary on this part of the war. I was mesmerized and sat down with the students to take in as much history as I could. I learnt so much about the early days of the war that I had never considered and then could see how the massive carnage ensued. 
As we were then visiting a couple more small cemeteries nearby, the farmer came up and asked if it was our camper parked on his field? Oh golly, anything to keep the peace, I said I would move it immediately. 
So leaving Prue and the students I went and moved the van between a couple of coaches. They immediately said it was not advised to park directly in front of the cemetery. I mentioned the farmer and they immediately understood and said he was off his head and had threatened some other tourists with a shotgun for looking for souvenirs on his land. 
We also learnt that only a few weeks ago someone had blown himself up by digging up some old munitions. 

Anyway after a short lunch outside yet another cemetery just along the road we headed off to Foissy and the little train. 
Arriving just after 2pm we saw a plume of smoke and ran to the ticket office. Bought our tickets and were immediately ushered inside the last carriage which was empty. 
This was a good move as it happens. We could see both sides and even hang out the open door to get a better view. A brilliant afternoon immersed in the history of narrow gage trains used in war. 

Back to the site stopping at a couple more cemeteries on the way. It's impossible to not pass one or more along every road. 
I settled up with the site owner and was pleasantly surprised that after 4 nights it only came to €56. 

We had opted to head for Belgium and The Menin Gate at Ypes or Leper as it's called now. So a quick shop to top up provisions and just after midday we pulled into the cobbled streets of Leper. 
The town is somewhat confusing as most streets are one way and lined with parked cars. We did manage to negotiate around the central square and actually pass under the monument of The Menin Gate before finding a free and quiet parking spot beside a canal only 300m. from the town centre. 
But after backing in and getting level my helpful assistant started raising all sorts of reasons why we should not stay the night there. 
So off to the local campsite and €16 later we were squeezed into little more than a car park with dozens of other campers and a cement factory just behind us. 
Even though we can get Sky between the trees and it is only a 10 min walk into the town centre, I don't think we can stay another night. 

We strolled into town and took pictures of the Gate without the crowds. Also the central square with banks and restaurants all round. 
But the highlight of the visit is the daily ceremony at 8pm. where volunteer firemen sound the last post come rain or sun. 
Tonight's event was slightly special as a Scottish Piper was present and dozens of groups were laying wreaths. 

We left by 9am next morning as it started to rain and on off showers were forecast all day. After extricating ourselves from the centre of Leper as road works had created many diversions down very small cobbled streets. We decided to head sw to Crotoy on the Baye de la Somme that had been recommended to us by other campers. It rained on and off all the journey. 
A vast parking area just behind the dunes and within easy walking distance to the seaside town found us there by 1 pm. So parking between some other campers we had lunch. But apart from only €5 for 24 hours there was little to recommend this air on a good day. We sat there in the rain watching many van owners walking their wet and smelly dogs around the sandy park. 

As there was little to keep us there and the prospect of sitting beside 70 other campers did not appeal, we headed off south and in the direction of Dieppe. I remembered there was a nice air beside the port and again within walking distance of the town. 
4pm we pulled into a good hard parking area beside the ferry terminal. As the weather brightened up we donned coats and walked across the swing bridge into town. Again the heavens opened and sent us currying back to the van as soon as the swing bridge had swung!! 


We left Dieppe by 9am again in gloomy skies. Decided to head for home as we had seen all the sights we had intended and now were looking forward to a proper shower and bed. 
But after only an hour the sun was shining and we decided to take lunch in Honfleur. The last time we were in Honfleur must have been 25 years ago and Prue was sick and spent the time in bed. 
So pulling into the air beside the canal we managed to get the number one spot looking up the waterway and out across to the town. 
Lunch was devoured by 2 pm and as it was so nice we decided to stay overnight and head home the next day. 
So plugging into the electric and setting up the Sky sat we were all set to make camp for 24 hours. Then the wind picked up and blew the dish over breaking the LNB. That's it I though we will take a quick look round the town and head home. 
An hour later we came back and found a fine for not paying and displaying the €10 ticket for camping. Grrrrrrrr. That was the third thing to go wrong today so home we went. 
I have sent an 'e' to Honfleur Mairie and explained we only stopped a short while and would be happy to pay a pro rata fee. Will see what that brings. 

Home by 6pm and 2 hours later had unloaded all the things we took with us and never needed. 

That's it so far. 
Ray.


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi.
> It's probably been covered before but I thought I'd ask anyway... we're off down south soon and wish to take in some of the WW1 sites and memorials on the way, any suggestions on what to see over a few day will be much appreciated.
> Thanks.
> Bd..


Came across this earlier tonight it's a list of places around Flanders for overnighting near some of the sites.

http://www.flandersfields.be/en/camper-spots


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

One of the drawbacks of a visit to war cemeteries is that there are so many graves, staggeringly many, they can just overwhelm you and you find yourself looking at forests of "nameless" headstones.

We’re frequent visitors there and have found the best way to “enjoy” a visit is to do a little research beforehand (the CWGC has so many records freely available) and have specific cemetery to go to and specific people to find.

On a visit we did earlier this year we went to White House Cemetery at St Jean Les Ypres, just a couple of miles out of town. 50.86169, 2.89931.

There we were looking for:

Herbert H Chase – Grave III P1
William John Turpie – Grave II C24
Alfred E Eveleigh – Grave III L10
Robert W Gawler – Grave III L9

As you can see, the last two are lying side by side.

When we make our visits we like to leave the usual red poppy on each grave but we’ve also started a tradition of tucking a couple of Snowdrop bulbs into the soil. These cemeteries can be quite bleak places even in summer but in winter they are even sadder places and we like to think some spring flowers lift their spirits a little.

And why did we pick these particular young men? All four of these poor sods were shot at dawn.

Not forgotten.


----------

